# do you aged your water?



## jarthel (10 Jan 2010)

it seems some people age their water but then still using prime. if you're going to add prime, why not just put the water straight into the tank?

thank you


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jan 2010)

Leaving water for a while may help to dissipate chlorine but it won't do much for chloramine.  If you have this in your water supply you may well want to use a dechlorinator to ensure it is removed and the chlorine and ammonia is locked up so it cannot harm your fish.


----------



## jarthel (11 Jan 2010)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Leaving water for a while may help to dissipate chlorine but it won't do much for chloramine.  If you have this in your water supply you may well want to use a dechlorinator to ensure it is removed and the chlorine and ammonia is locked up so it cannot harm your fish.


 thank you.

just a question again. I suppose that during water changes, the water goes directly into the tank? do I add prime before or prime after putting in water?

thanks again


----------



## zig (11 Jan 2010)

Add the appropriate amount of prime (usually doseing for the whole tank volume not just the changed volume) to the existing water then add the freshwater to the tank. This is how I would do it if doing a 50% water change.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2010)

I just add water straight out of the tap, so far I haven't noticed problems to fish/shrimp or plants. Have been doing this without adding anything else for the last 5 years. But it is recommended that you use prime.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (11 Jan 2010)

For my tank I mix the dechlorinater in a 10 litre bucket before adding to the tank I use the required amount for the water I'm changing.
For my pond I add it to the water first and then top up with a hose.


----------



## jarthel (11 Jan 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> Add the appropriate amount of prime (usually doseing for the whole tank volume not just the changed volume) to the existing water then add the freshwater to the tank. This is how I would do it if doing a 50% water change.



why the whole tank volume? when the water already in there has already been treated?

thanks again


----------

